# Brandon Roy Comparisons



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I never watched Brandon Roy play, but many internet pundits are making him sound like the steal of the draft. However, I've seen comparisons to him that are all over the map, some enticing, some nausiating. Which of these is most accurate?

1. Jalen Rose
2. Dwayne Wade
3. Doug Christie  
4. Jim Jackson
5. Reese Gaines(don't know who the hell this is)
6. Dennis Johnson/Eddie Jones hybrid (how long did it take to put those two together?)
7. A 6-6 Deron Williams


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Manu Ginobilli is mine. I see BR as a heady and athletic player with a lot of skills off the dribble driving, drawing defenders and then dishing or finishing. I see him as a playmaker, not just a shooter.

STOMP


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm sure he won't turn out like Reese Gaines whom I believe is struggling in summer league and it seems like he's done. Out of those I'd say he resembles Eddie Jones with a good all around game. I don't know anything about Dennis Johnson so I can't really say anything regarding that. I think he could be a better version of Shane Battier. Only time will tell If he was the steal of the draft but where he was picked it could be the case.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

STOMP said:


> Manu Ginobilli is mine. I see BR as a heady and athletic player with a lot of skills off the dribble driving, drawing defenders and then dishing or finishing. I see him as a playmaker, not just a shooter.
> 
> STOMP


Come on now...Roy doesn't have half of the flopping skills Manu has. :biggrin:

IMO the Michael Finley and Eddie Jones comparisons are probably the best ones.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Reece Gaines coming out of college had many attributes coming into the league that Roy has.
Im not saying Roy will have a career similar to Gaines' as he will have plenty of PT this year unlike Reece who didnt have much PT at all and badly suffered from that.
His confidence is lost and i doubt even European teams want him.
He should go the filipino league ( no offense) of something.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I really like the Jimmy Jackson comparisons... he has the kind of PG skills that Jackson (who played the 1 at OSU quite a bit) did.

I think that Roy is more aggressive, though, in taking the ball to the basket and is a better finisher. Jackson settled for jumpers a lot of his career... and he didn't use his ballhandling skills nearly as much as he might have.

We'll see if Roy retains his aggressiveness in attacking the basket. If he DOES, I could see him being a poor man's Dwyane Wade (slightly bigger, slightly less athletic).

I don't go with the Manu comparison because I think Roy is a better distributor and plays more under control. Manu is frenetic in attacking the basket and it works for him, but Roy is smoother and I'm not sure he's QUITE as good with his first step.

*shrug*

Roy is looking pretty good so far... if he weren't, it would be disappointing because he's SUPPOSED to be ready to play in the NBA at this point.

Ed O.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Reece Gaines coming out of college had many attributes coming into the league that Roy has.
> Im not saying Roy will have a career similar to Gaines' as he will have plenty of PT this year unlike Reece who didnt have much PT at all and badly suffered from that.
> His confidence is lost and i doubt even European teams want him.
> He should go the filipino league ( no offense) of something.


Not really. Gaines had a whole lot of opportunities when he came into the league for the Magic. At the time, Orlando had Tyronn Lue at PG and someone else that is really crappy (Jacque Vaughn I believe). So you can't say he didnt get any playing time. THe problem with Gaines was that he was what 6'5"-6'6" but he didn't have the quicks or handles to be a PG in the NBA. He couldn't even play off of McGrady, then again, most players can't. 

Rose, Wade, Christie comparisons aren't truly accurate since Roy isn't nearly as athletic. But his game is more polished than them. He's more of a combo or Rose and Christie without Christie's hops, but with Rose's all around game and Christie's vision (on the court that is )


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

IMO, out of the players listed, Jim Jackson would have to be the one person that Roy's game most resembles.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

nothing wrong with being a jim jackson type player , jimbo was a balla back in the day


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As I've said before, Doug Christie. I think he has a lot of useful skills, as did Christie, and Christie even developed one of them (defense) into a top-notch tool. I simply don't see Roy becoming a high-caliber offensive player in the NBA...I don't think his passing, slashing or shooting skills are strong enough for that.

He's too much a jack of all trades, master of none. I think that will make him a very useful, versatile role-player, but not a star.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

The only reason I think anyone makes the Christie comparison is because they are both from Washington state. Sure, they both play the same position, but they are two completely different players. Whereas Christie was more of a finesse player, Brandon Roy is a lot stronger.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am going to do a big time No No. Like when Milli Vanilli said they were better the beatles. The player I would most compare Roy to is Michael Jordan. Now I am not saying that he is going to be 1/10 as good, just that MJ had a similar size and build, they both had great handles, could shoot, slash, were aggressive to the hole and move is similar ways. Now although Roy is athletic, he is nowhere near as athletic as Jordan so this will be a major limiting factor. Both like to take their team on their shoulders yet at the same time are not stat whores like some others may be. They really try to make their team better.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> The only reason I think anyone makes the Christie comparison is because they are both from Washington state.


I didn't know Christie was from Washington.

And I think their games and styles are substantially similar. Comps don't require exact clones.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

A better all-around version of Aaron McKie
Jim Jackson 
Joe Johnson
Slower version of Wade


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

A more athletic Fred Hoiberg. :wink:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Michael Finley, with a little Jalen Rose (combo pg mentality). He can create off of the dribble very well and stop and shoot from anywhere (the range is still increasing). Like Finley, he also has the all-around skills that make him seem deceptively "not outstanding" at everything. I think he will be just about that good on offense, and have better defense to boot.

I'm biased a bit, since I've been watching him at UW for years and even mentioned drafting him a couple of years ago. He was always the best player on the Huskies and everyone knew it, even when the flashier Nate Robinson was getting more attention (and the junior year with BR hurt).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Manu's offense with Jalen's passing ability.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

scottie pippen


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I definitly see some Dana Barros in him. :clown:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I hate comparisons, but Roy is such a silky smooth type of player. I don't know who I'd compare him to, but I like that he is being compared to some pretty good talent.

On a side note, does Martell's body seem to resembel the frame of Michael Finley's. I know people compared Roy to Finley as far as the game is concerned, but I think that Martell's body looks more like it.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Does anyone else agree that he looks like what Derek Anderson was when he was not injured? 

Both are slashers. Both are good at sharing the ball and assists. Both are roughly the same size. That's all I can think of for now. I don't know too much about Roy.

Thoughts?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

rose garden pimp said:


> scottie pippen


I think there is some similar qualities. Anytime you compare a player to a top 50 player who is a rookie, you will probably get some flack. Roy is a very good defensive player and Pippen was one of the top defensive players of all time. I like the comparison since both players are very good at everything, except deep outside shooting. Roy has a dis-advantage in that he doesn't have freakishly long arms and giant catcher like hands that Pippen had. Also, with the new rules, it may be hard to see roy become the defensive stopper because of no hand checking. Pippen was master of the slight nudge on the back of the elbow to make the player lose control of the ball. Roy has some very good leadership qualities in College, so I really hope he becomes close to that kind of player.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

It's hard to separate Jim Jackson's obnoxious attitude from his skills, but I think there are some similarities there. Jackson might be better from the outside, and Roy might be quicker. Otherwise, I think the similarities stand. The key is that Jackson has/had such an enormous ego that he never worked very hard on his game after he made the NBA. I think Roy understands that he has to work hard, and will continue to improve, and for that reason, ought to be a better player in the long run. 

With Derek Anderson, it's hard to separate the fragility from the player, but some of the things that made DA a special player coming out of Kentucky are the same as with Roy. Roy is a bit stronger, but not as athletic, I'd argue. 

And with Michael Finley - I don't think Roy has the reliable outside shot that Finley's got, but I think Roy is a better ballhandler. 

There's no comparison that's going to be perfect, but I'd consider it great news that Roy's play is warranting straight-faced comparisons to guys the calibre of Finley, DA, and Jimmy Jackson. A lot of this is based on potential, though, so let's hope Roy puts the work in to make it happen.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim Jackson is the best comparison I've seen so far when you're talking style of play (not the attitude/personality) I don't know that Roy has as good of shooting range - he may develop it though. I think you can throw out guys like D. Wade - Roy's just not that explosive type of player. He's not a guy that can blow by you or elevate over you every night. He kind of reminds me of Reggie Lewis (before he dropped dead in practice): good midrange game, smooth and polished but not explosive, athletic/strong enough to finish or get to the line, capable of averaging 20/6/5, although that may be a bit optomistic. I think he'll be a smart player and a leader as well.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> It's hard to separate Jim Jackson's obnoxious attitude from his skills, but I think there are some similarities there. Jackson might be better from the outside, and Roy might be quicker. Otherwise, I think the similarities stand. The key is that Jackson has/had such an enormous ego that he never worked very hard on his game after he made the NBA. I think Roy understands that he has to work hard, and will continue to improve, and for that reason, ought to be a better player in the long run.
> 
> With Derek Anderson, it's hard to separate the fragility from the player, but some of the things that made DA a special player coming out of Kentucky are the same as with Roy. Roy is a bit stronger, but not as athletic, I'd argue.
> 
> ...


I think we can agree that B Roy brings the same skills as a Pippen/J. Jackson/Wade in that they are all-around players who can help a team with with offense or defense. Roy is quicker and more athletic than Jackson, not as athletic as Wade/Pippen.

Regardless of the comparison, B. Roy will bring wins to the Blazers over the next few years.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Rider. Don't laugh... Think about the way they move.

Dan


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

dkap said:


> Rider. Don't laugh... Think about the way they move.
> 
> Dan


I loved JR Rider's game. I'd be thrilled if Roy ended up being the same kind of player Rider was while he was here.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

dkap said:


> Rider. Don't laugh... Think about the way they move.
> 
> Dan



Rider was more of a raw athlete - I don't see Roy winning any dunk contests.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

listening to the game on 750.......sounds like his game is alot like dwyane wade's


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Does anyone else agree that he looks like what Derek Anderson was when he was not injured?
> 
> Both are slashers. Both are good at sharing the ball and assists. Both are roughly the same size. That's all I can think of for now. I don't know too much about Roy.
> 
> Thoughts?


thats a fair comparism, i just hope he doesnt get injured and as weak as DA.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think most of these comparisons fail to account for BB IQ, which Roy seems to have alot of. Rider and BB IQ is like the CIA and solid intel...rarely seen together. Let's at least compare to players who have some smarts

Peace


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> I think most of these comparisons fail to account for BB IQ, which Roy seems to have alot of. Rider and BB IQ is like the CIA and solid intel...rarely seen together. Let's at least compare to players who have some smarts
> 
> Peace


Very true... actually, factoring in basketball IQ makes me think that perhaps the best comparison is a young Steve Smith. Smart player, tough, uses size to his advantage at both ends, able to shoot it from the outside, solid enough ballhandler that he can play the point, and funadamentally sound, not to mention a good guy off the court (but something of a bad *** on it). 

Of course, we all know the Smitty who came to the Blazers, but he was entering the twilight of his career by the time he played for Portland. As a younger player (before the knees went), he almost single-handedly got the Atlanta Hawks into the playoffs. If Roy could rise to that level, that'd be great. Again, it's all about the work he puts in, the coaching he gets, if he stays healthy, and the system Nate implements around him.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> It's hard to separate Jim Jackson's obnoxious attitude from his skills, but I think there are some similarities there. Jackson might be better from the outside, and Roy might be quicker. Otherwise, I think the similarities stand. The key is that Jackson has/had such an enormous ego that he never worked very hard on his game after he made the NBA. I think Roy understands that he has to work hard, and will continue to improve, and for that reason, ought to be a better player in the long run.


I don't kow if he had an enormous ego, but he sure seemed like he did. I remember always thinking he looked like he'd put in a lot of work getting in shape, but not basketball shape. Dude seemed much too buff for a basketball player. Speed tops strength, especially in the backcourt.

As for the comparison of JJ to Roy... while Jimmy was probably about the same height as Brandon (6'5.25 barefoot), I doubt he was ever around 207 lbs. at any point of his career... or that he ever possessed a 40+ inch vert. I see Brandon as having much more game off the dribble because he should be able to get around the first defender. Jimmy just faked and faded. 

Da dat dat da daaaaa dat dat da Da Da Da Da Daaaaa... Simpsons!

STOMP


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

A skinny Pippen or DWade.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Penny Hardaway in Orlando??? Anybody? Come on you know it could happen.

Or Grant Hill in Detroit, both had the ability to be PG but were bigger. Penny had a better outside shot and Grant was more built. How about a hybrid, Grenny Hillaway


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

How about a taller Joe Dumars? Joe wasn't flashy, but he did everything smoothly. Roy's also supposed to be a good defender, but we'll have to see on that.

A shorter Josh Howard? Again, Howard was knocked as a player who did everything well but nothing spectacularly, but he's turned out all right (timeouts notwithstanding).

A Poor Man's Ray Allen (only with defense)? Allen's another one who does everything smoothly, without appearing to expend much effort, and they're similar body types. I can see the Derek Anderson body comparison, but the young DA (and let's HOPE that's what the comparison was) was more of a Sprewell-type athlete. Allen can get up there, but that's not his game, and the same seems true of Roy.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I don't kow if he had an enormous ego, but he sure seemed like he did. I remember always thinking he looked like he'd put in a lot of work getting in shape, but not basketball shape. Dude seemed much too buff for a basketball player. Speed tops strength, especially in the backcourt.
> 
> As for the comparison of JJ to Roy... while Jimmy was probably about the same height as Brandon (6'5.25 barefoot), I doubt he was ever around 207 lbs. at any point of his career... or that he ever possessed a 40+ inch vert. I see Brandon as having much more game off the dribble because he should be able to get around the first defender. Jimmy just faked and faded.
> 
> ...


I think people are thinking of the JJ from Dallas - the "early" NBA version (before the injuries) By the time he hit Portland in the late 90's, he was a shell of his former self athletically. Still servicable, but hardly All Star Caliber. It seems like he's been in the league for about 20 years with all of the times he's been bounced around. I don't know if it was his attitude or what - he seemed okay here at least. People remember him more for the Tony Braxton/Jason Kidd fiasco than they do his game.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> People remember him more for the Tony Braxton/Jason Kidd fiasco than they do his game.


And going back to college because he didn't like where he was drafted.

Dan


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Grenny Hillaway


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

dkap said:


> And going back to college because he didn't like where he was drafted.
> 
> Dan


I don't want this to transform into a "how much of a jerk is Jimmy Jackson and for how long", but... I do recall his reputation in Portland as having a major attitude. I hear mention from time to time that Jackson's attitude is part of the reason he's played for half the teams in the league, or so it seems. 

Regardless, I would say that Roy's game does resemble some aspects of Jackson's game. But I think that long-term, Roy could be substantially better than Jackson, if he continues to work on his game (and not just on his physique, as STOMP pointed out).


----------



## AZblazersfan (May 24, 2006)

He reminds me a lot of Paul Pierce. Both players have similar moves to the basket. Hopefully Roy can continue to develop his shot to Pierce's status.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

How about a less athletic version of Penny Hardaway? Roy's probably not gonna be as good a scorer as Penny, but other than that, they compare well with each other I think.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Brandon Roy _may_ be as good as Bill Stricker was for the Blazers.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> I am going to do a big time No No. Like when Milli Vanilli said they were better the beatles. The player I would most compare Roy to is Michael Jordan. Now I am not saying that he is going to be 1/10 as good, just that MJ had a similar size and build, they both had great handles, could shoot, slash, were aggressive to the hole and move is similar ways. Now although Roy is athletic, he is nowhere near as athletic as Jordan so this will be a major limiting factor. Both like to take their team on their shoulders yet at the same time are not stat whores like some others may be. They really try to make their team better.


I'll settle for a poor man's Jordan! :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> Brandon Roy _may_ be as good as Bill Stricker was for the Blazers.


Dang hes good~!!~

Blazers Career Highs 
Points 4- 11/14/70 v. Cleveland
Field Goals 2- 11/14/70 v. Cleveland
Free Throws 0- 3/19/71 v. Seattle
Rebounds 0- Four Times
Assists 0- 3/16/75 v. Buffalo
Minutes 2- 11/14/70 v. Cleveland


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

no one should give a **** about comparisons. i have yet to see one that was accurate. comparisons usually lead to dissapointments anyway.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> listening to the game on 750.......sounds like his game is alot like dwyane wade's


After listening to the game on the radio I think Marquee Perry reminds me a lot of Gary Payton.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

coco killer said:


> no one should give a **** about comparisons. i have yet to see one that was accurate. comparisons usually lead to dissapointments anyway.


Then let's compare Roy to Erik Barkley, Ronnie Murphy or Dave Johnson and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

He plays like Brandon Roy in my opinion... :whoknows:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> He couldn't even play off of McGrady, then again, most players can't.





what do you mean?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I've just read most of the posts on this thread, and three things occur to me: 

--One, Blazer fans are obviously very excited about Brandon Roy. 
--Two, we're talking a lot more about Roy than Aldridge, even though Aldridge was the second pick in the draft. Which leads me to . . .
--Three, if Roy is really this good, why wasn't HE drafted second, instead of Aldridge?


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> I've just read most of the posts on this thread, and three things occur to me:
> 
> --One, Blazer fans are obviously very excited about Brandon Roy.
> --Two, we're talking a lot more about Roy than Aldridge, even though Aldridge was the second pick in the draft. Which leads me to . . .
> --Three, if Roy is really this good, why wasn't HE drafted second, instead of Aldridge?


As for #3, quick, name the top 5 centers in the league. Probably 3,4, and 5 generally suck
and/or are not centers. Talented big men are at a premium in this league. This is why
Jordan went #3, back in the day.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> I've just read most of the posts on this thread, and three things occur to me:
> 
> --One, Blazer fans are obviously very excited about Brandon Roy.
> --Two, we're talking a lot more about Roy than Aldridge, even though Aldridge was the second pick in the draft. Which leads me to . . .
> --Three, if Roy is really this good, why wasn't HE drafted second, instead of Aldridge?



Potential, potential, potential.

LaMarcus Aldridge has the potential to be a great big man. Brandon Roy has the potential...although not as much as Aldridge to be a great guard. .........Lot's of great guards, not a lot of great big men.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TH: I have a couple thoughts of why we're discussing Roy much more than Aldridge.

1. He was a more controversial pick I think. Most here preferred Gay, it seems, to Roy. While some preferred Morrison to Aldridge at the #2, the results of our pre-draft polls handed the "favorite prospect" label to LA, and Roy generated a LOT more negative buzz here before the draft than LA did.

2. Roy seems to be lacking a "great" skill. Well-rounded stars are pretty uncommon, and we're trying to figure out where he might fit in with other similar players as a prospect.

3. Roy is playing well in the first few games. We're excited about what we see so far.

4. Roy is expected to contribute more right away. He seems much older than LA (while in fact he's only a year older) and I think that people are going to be patient with Aldridge and wait to see how he develops, while Roy is expected to make a splash right off the bat.

Ed O.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Thanks, guys, for your thoughts. I think you're all right. And Ed, your No. 3 reason strikes a chord with me. Blazer fans are desperate to hear any good news about their team, and we want to have a "star" on the team again. We also want to believe that the team had a good draft, and so we are clinging to any good news we get about either of the top 2 players we picked. The good news seems to be mainly about Roy so far, so we're latching onto that. Makes sense to me.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

tlong said:


> He plays like Brandon Roy in my opinion... :whoknows:



No way! Brandon Roy is way better then Roy! :clown:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> No way! Brandon Roy is way better then Roy! :clown:



But he's not as tall.


----------

